# 2010 Honda Rincon-Oversized Tires?



## skotty319

I just bought a 2010 Rincon and I have a set of 27" Mud lites I'd like to put on this thing. There are only the 12" stock rims so I know the tires will physically fit on the stock machine but I was worried about clearance issues. Anyone have any input on this? Thanks in advance guys!:bigok:


----------



## bigblackrancher

I know a guy with that set up except he has itp wheels, he has 10 wide in the front and 12 wide in the rear and his slightly rubs his fenders but nothing major, also it is gonna lose ALOT of power.


----------



## joemel

i have 28 skinnys around my foreman with a 2 inch lift but i think you can run the 27s with a lil rubbing and you not gona loose much power well i didnt on mine and i didnt jet it or put a pipe YET


----------



## rubiconrider

the rincon is a whole different ball game than the foreman. ricon has a 3 speed and the foreman has a 5 speed, therefor allowing for lower gears in the foreman


----------



## HondaGuy

Agreed, the Rincon's 3sp automotive style tranny is a LOT different then the Foreman's traditional 5sp tranny. The Rincons cannot spin as big of a tire stock as a Foreman can, in spite of the 180+cc difference in engine size. The Rincon was unfortunately cursed with rediculously high gearing stock, and therefor cannot spin any tire really bigger then 27" tall without some in depth modifications.


----------



## eagleeye76

My dad has an 06 rubicon 500 with 27" 589s on itp wheels and everything else is stock. He has plenty of power wether he's in the auto or the ES shifting position.


----------



## filthyredneck

My stepdad has/well had a 08 Rincon (till he got his Kawi Teryx) with 28 mudlites skinny/wides with no lift at first and then he added a 2" Highlifter later....he had no probs with clearance but did lose some power. He added a gear-reduction kit that you can buy from Honda for around $250 i believe and then it had plenty of power and would stand up and wheelie pretty easily


----------



## tacoma_2002

filthyredneck08brute said:


> My stepdad has/well had a 08 Rincon (till he got his Kawi Teryx) with 28 mudlites skinny/wides with no lift at first and then he added a 2" Highlifter later....he had no probs with clearance but did lose some power. *He added a gear-reduction kit that you can buy from Honda for around $250* i believe and then it had plenty of power and would stand up and wheelie pretty easily


 
:haha:

Are you kidding me?


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm pretty sure hes referring to the Big Red Gear Reduction (BRGR), which uses OEM Honda gears out of a Big Red SxS in the Rinnys for roughly a 28% reduction. From a Honda dealer you are looking at $240 or so, but online you can get everything for $150 or so.


----------



## filthyredneck

HondaGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure hes referring to the Big Red Gear Reduction (BRGR), which uses OEM Honda gears out of a Big Red SxS in the Rinnys for roughly a 28% reduction. From a Honda dealer you are looking at $240 or so, but online you can get everything for $150 or so.


 
Yes that is correct.....


----------



## honda maniac

the rincon has very high gearing but you will be just fine with 27 mud lites or should i say suck lites they will not rub and you will not have to trim


----------



## MuddJunkie

I bought my rincon with 27" mudlites no rub,no power loss unless you ride double than the rear fender rubs at the foot rest


----------



## MuddJunkie

Hondaguy i can spin the heck out of my 28" silverback with no problem unless in peanut butter mud.


----------

